# Bayonetta General Discussion Thread - "Bayonetta 3 Confirmed, Really" Edition



## Bowie (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bayonetta General Discussion Thread - "Bayonetta 3 Confirmed, Really" Edition*







Welcome to the _Bayonetta_ general discussion thread, created in celebration of _Bayonetta 2_'s upcoming third anniversary! Feel free to discuss both games here, as well as discuss her apperance in _Super Smash Bros._ and her film _Bloody Fate_.


*What is this game?  *

_Bayonetta_ is a third-person hack-and-slash video game series developed by PlatinumGames and published initially by SEGA and now by Nintendo.

The game was originally released for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in 2009-2010. The game was later ported to the Wii U alongside the release of a sequel, _Bayonetta 2_, in 2014.   By 2018, the third game will be released!


*What?s it about?  *

Without spoiling too much, _Bayonetta_ is about two magical European clans (representative of a kind of Heaven and Hell), the Lumen Sages and the Umbra Witches. Bayonetta is one of the last surviving members of her clan (thanks to an ancient war between them), and has to kill angels for a living to avoid being dragged down to Inferno (Hell).

*  Wait, is this the chick from Smash Bros.?*

  Yep!  Bayonetta made her debut in the _Super Smash Bros._ series in December of 2015, and attention to her games has been increasing ever since!

*Why is she so sexual? How come her clothes come off when she fights?*

The _Bayonetta_ series has been subject to criticism since ever its debut, in relation to Bayonetta's sexual appearance, dialogue, and mannerisms, many believing it to be offensive to women, though anyone who has played the games will know this couldn't be further from the truth.

In European folklore, witches were believed to use their hair to cast magic spells, and Bayonetta is no exception. Bayonetta's clothes are woven entirely from her hair, and when she uses her magic to summon demons in her fights, she uses up a lot of the hair which she is wearing.


When PlatinumGames were finishing development on the sequel, SEGA chose not to publish it, as they wanted to focus on bigger titles such as _Sonic the Hedgehog_. Just as PlatinumGames were considering cancelling the game, Nintendo swooped in just at the right moment, offering to publish it and make it a Wii U-exclusive.

The games' writer and director, Hideki Kamiya, has recently expressed interest in a third instalment of the series, and even talked of a possible spin-off title for the 3DS, starring Jeanne (one of Bayonetta's friends). An amiibo is currently being designed by PlatinumGames' team for _Super Smash Bros._


*Purchase Bayonetta for the Wii U on the eShop!

Purchase Bayonetta 2 for the Wii U on the eShop!

Purchase Bayonetta for PC on Steam!*


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 22, 2017)

I haven't played either one yet, though I own them both for Wii U. Yeah, I have a stupidly large video game backlog.

They look a lot of fun.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 29, 2017)

i love bayonetta so much bayonetta 2 was so good


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 29, 2017)

Bayonetta is straight up one of my FAVORITE female characters in all games, period. I've cosplayed as her, which was hard as heck because her suit (first game) makes no freaking sense IRL xD 
Idk I just love the designs of the games, her personality, the game mechanics. The game feels good to play and it's very natural once you get used to the controls. The characters are interesting, as is the story. /gushing over


----------



## moonford (Jan 29, 2017)

Moon river wider than mile, I'm crossing you in style, dream maker, heart breaker....

"Let's dance boys" "Didn't your mother tell you how to talk to a lady" "Cheeky"

Yeah, Bayonetta is one sassy and classy lady.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2017)

If any of you guys fancy a game of Tag Climax, feel free to message me. I need the halos for all the costumes!


----------



## Bowie (Mar 31, 2017)

SEGA have released their (very old) 8-bit gag game _8-Bit Bayonetta_ on Steam today! But that's not why this is getting a bump.

You can rearrange the achievement icons into a larger picture of the dark witch herself, and it gives you a link to a very mysterious "coming soon" page on the official SEGA website. Hype!


----------



## Cress (Mar 31, 2017)

Bowie said:


> SEGA have released their (very old) 8-bit gag game _8-Bit Bayonetta_ on Steam today! But that's not why this is getting a bump.
> 
> You can rearrange the achievement icons into a larger picture of the dark witch herself, and it gives you a link to a very mysterious "coming soon" page on the official SEGA website. Hype!



Let's dance *BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*
I need a new modernized version of a Sinatra song about the moon rn.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 1, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Let's dance *BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIII*
> I need a new modernized version of a Sinatra song about the moon rn.



Which one do you think it will be this time?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 11, 2017)

The time has come! The first game is now officially available to download and play via Steam!

Those who download it early will also receive some additional content, including an art book and the OST!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 12, 2017)

OMG! This is amazing, I loved Bayonetta 1 on the 360 and will no doubt play it on the PC.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 16, 2017)

Is there any other way to play Bayonetta 2 other than Wii U? I do not own that console.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> Is there any other way to play Bayonetta 2 other than Wii U? I do not own that console.



Unfortunately, no. The first game is available on Steam, but most people don't think the second one will follow because Nintendo have the say on things like that. Maybe if we get lucky!

I wouldn't be surprised if another box set of all the games get released for the Switch if _Bayonetta 3_ ever becomes a thing.


----------



## Cress (Apr 16, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> Is there any other way to play Bayonetta 2 other than Wii U? I do not own that console.



You could use CEMU to emulate it 

I've been practicing Jeanne lately and I've been doing surprisingly well with her! So I went onto Tag Climax... and played with Dreamer, someone who got Pure Platinum on ever mission on every difficulty in both games. And the game was super laggy.
Now I feel like an idiot and am going to hide for like a month before playing this game again ok bye.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 16, 2017)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've been practicing Jeanne lately and I've been doing surprisingly well with her! So I went onto Tag Climax... and played with Dreamer, someone who got Pure Platinum on ever mission on every difficulty in both games. And the game was super laggy.
> Now I feel like an idiot and am going to hide for like a month before playing this game again ok bye.



Tag Climax has so few players nowadays I've played with literally every regularly active player on there, including Dreamer. He is absolutely amazing. He played as Bayonetta with me, with nothing but Love Is Blue equipped, and slayed every single game. I was playing as Rosa, so I got a higher score as him most of the time, and I was picking the hardest levels to try and test his skills.

I'm pretty good as Jeanne myself, but I have difficulty with the Witch Time thing. I'd prefer to play as Rosa, 'cause aesthetically I adore her, but I'm just not good enough for that yet (even though I've completed all chapters in all difficulties in both games).

If I remember correctly, Tag Climax plays on ∞ Climax at all times and damage is x2 more powerful than in single player, so you can imagine how easy it is to get demolished as someone as weak as Rosa!

If you ever decide to play again we could train together!


----------



## Loriii (Apr 18, 2017)

omg, I've seen/heard someone singing Moon River on tv and I suddenly miss playing Bayonetta 2.


----------



## Cress (Apr 25, 2017)

I finally got the last broken witch heart and broken moon pearl pieces I needed in 2. Now I can look somewhat respectable online until they see me play.
So after that I did play online a bit and found someone named Ged?chtnis, who was also using Jeanne. It went decently well with 2 Jeannes on 3 star only missions (I think he was wearing a Gaze of Despair as well because why not ). He used Samsa and Alruna while I used Angel Slayer and Rasetsu. I died a lot but I think I'm improving a bit?


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

News time!

PlatinumGames have been doing another very mysterious thing, seemingly to tease another _Bayonetta_-related product.

This time, they have been uploading some of Bayonetta's most iconic lines from both games, and each video repeats the same scene three times. Example:






What do you guys think this means? Hype!

_Upon further investigation, it turns out that this is part of a "learn English with Bayonetta" article on PlatinumGames' website.

While this may seem like a downer, the funny thing is that they all come in threes. There are three lessons!_


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh that is really neat!~ I'll check it out later, thanks Bowie ^.^


----------



## Bowie (Apr 25, 2017)

More news, kind of.

The PC port has been updated to include an avatar of Sam from _Vanquish_ (another game developed by Platinum) in the Extras folder of the game.

More ports from Platinum seem to be on their way!


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2017)

Big news! PlatinumGames have revealed that they are in serious talks about _Bayonetta 3_, and are even talking about introducing a new (potentially male) protagonist!

Source.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Big news! PlatinumGames have revealed that they are in serious talks about _Bayonetta 3_, and are even talking about introducing a new (potentially male) protagonist!
> 
> Source.



Cool  Also I read your first post now, and I really hope they do some sort of 3DS spin-off, game looks real neato. That will work on both old and new ones that is.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Cool  Also I read your first post now, and I really hope they do some sort of 3DS spin-off, game looks real neato. That will work on both old and new ones that is.



Yep. I hope so too.

There are countless opportunities for new stories with Jeanne. She was on her own for 500 years while Bayonetta was asleep, and both games take place mere months apart.


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Yep. I hope so too.
> 
> There are countless opportunities for new stories with Jeanne. She was on her own for 500 years while Bayonetta was asleep, and both games take place mere months apart.



Yeah, unless they pull that "new 3ds only" crap again and refuse to admit like with Sun/Moon def. buying it. 

Yeah, I never played the games but the aesthetics and what I've read appeals for sure.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, unless they pull that "new 3ds only" crap again and refuse to admit like with Sun/Moon def. buying it.
> 
> Yeah, I never played the games but the aesthetics and what I've read appeals for sure.



I feel like Bayonetta would destroy the 3DS, though. The kind of gameplay takes a real toll on your controller, mashing button combinations constantly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> Yeah, unless they pull that "new 3ds only" crap again and refuse to admit like with Sun/Moon def. buying it.
> 
> Yeah, I never played the games but the aesthetics and what I've read appeals for sure.



I feel like Bayonetta would destroy the 3DS, though. The kind of gameplay takes a real toll on your controller, mashing button combinations constantly.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Merged post so just gonna reply without quoting or it will destroy my small screen for sure.

Maybe, unless they actually bother to optimize, if they would make a side game like you suggested before. If they only do a random port that is obviously too heavy and/or will destroy it, then yes it will be bad.

To stray slightly away from the topic but onto ports, I've played both bad and good one for the PS Vita console. God Eater 2: Rage Burst is one example of a good one when they did the Vita version (also on PS4 I think) where you can enjoy the game as it is supposed to be. A bad example is Gal*Gun Double Peace (niche Japanese rail shooter fanservice stuff) where they didn't bother to do anything to optimize it at all. Bad touch screen tasks combined with clunky movements and some weird use of the rear plate behind and you had to multitask way too much with the button to even hit stuff sometimes.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2017)

PlatinumGames of Japan have released this new image on their Twitter!

Many people instantly started pointing out the similarities between the colour schemes to the Nintendo Switch controller, and Platinum have fuelled the fire by liking some of these theoretical tweets!


----------



## Bowie (Dec 8, 2017)

Not only was it announced that the first two games in the series would be released for the Switch in February, but the third game has been officially announced alongside an eerie teaser trailer!


----------

